# Will ANYTHING strip a Mitchell Reel?



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Will ANYTHING strip the paint off of a Mitchell reel? I have a 302 and a 402 that I am customizing, but I cant get the paint stripped. I soaked it in the following:

Lacquer thinner: 3 days
Aircraft stripper: 2 days
Paint thinner: 10-12 days

NOTHING has affected it in any way? I recently stripped a 304 and it took about 2 weeks, but it came off. The best thing I found was the paint thinner. It worked slowly, but surely. On the 402, it has 0 effect!

Any ideas? I do not have a service locally that will media blast small scale projects. I already looked.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I used the aerosol aircraft stripper that foams up and a stiff bristle brush when I did my 302. Paint came right off. A couple spots needed to get hit a couple of times but it wasn't too bad


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Load this up with used blasting media (sand) and go for it.

http://www.harborfreight.com/21-oz-hopper-gravity-feed-spot-blaster-gun-95793.html


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Linkovich said:


> I used the aerosol aircraft stripper that foams up and a stiff bristle brush when I did my 302. Paint came right off. A couple spots needed to get hit a couple of times but it wasn't too bad


 
Yep, that's what I used. Nothing! Might as well have been Windex.

I have a siphon sandblaster that I bought to clean rust off of boat trailers. Works great for that, but I'm afraid it might be a bit aggressive for aluminum reels.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Then this....

http://www.harborfreight.com/25-lbs-fine-grade-walnut-shell-blast-media-92155.html


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Then this....
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/25-lbs-fine-grade-walnut-shell-blast-media-92155.html


NOW we may be on to something. I did not know HF carried walnut shells. Thanks.

I wonder if instead of blasting it, I could put the reel in a tumbler?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

A big amberjack will strip one....


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> A big amberjack will strip one....


I WANT him to try! :thumbup:


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

thats funny jhorgan....i blast mine with different medias


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

use super fine sand and take your time..walnut does ok but it has to stay very dry ...i have about 4 complete reels stripped and ready to go


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I wonder if any of the fiberglass shops have a soda blaster. That would probably do a great job on things like a reel.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Kim said:


> I wonder if any of the fiberglass shops have a soda blaster. That would probably do a great job on things like a reel.


That was my first thought. But I don't have anything like that here.


----------



## mitchell master (May 23, 2012)

Did you try oven cleaner? i know that mitchell finish is tuff.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Try Naval Jelly just be careful because it is pretty nasty stuff. It will burn your skin and sure does a number on paint.


----------

